# Omega 3 ?



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

I casually ask my MD about a Omega 3 supplement a few years ago and he prescribed a 1 mg daily of Animi 3 prescription and I've taking the generic version BP Vit 3 for a few years but now BCBS doesn't cover them and they are fairly expensive on my own........I also take a daily Centrum adult multi vitamin and 600 mg calcium.

They contain;
Omega 3 acids....500 mg
Folic acid....1mg
Vitamin b-6....125 mg
Vitamin b-12....500 mcg
Docosahexaenoic acid (DHA)....350 mg
Eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA)....35 mg
Phytosterols....200 mg

It looks like most but not all (I can't even pronounce the last three let alone know what they are) of the above are covered by my multi vitamin except for the Omega 3.

I did show the ingredients to my cardioloigist and he said that the pill certainly can't hurt and to continue taking them if I wanted to.

When I Google Omega 3 it gets really confusing on which one to get.......prescription quality vs non prescription quality, processed vs non processed, fishy smell and burping vs none, artifical etc. etc.

For those taking a Omega 3 which brand do you recomend ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2015)

FWIW...I found this..
. *Pros*


_The health benefits, obviously. We could all use a little heart disease prevention, whether we’re at risk or 22 and healthy. 
_ 
_The American diet is woefully low in  omega-3 fats compared to omega-6 fats, and a lot of research shows that  this ratio is important for health. Even if you’re paleo, you could be  getting plenty of omega-6’s from olive oil and nuts. We should be aiming  for an omega-6mega-3 ratio of 2:1, or more ideally 1:1, but experts  estimate most Americans ratio is closer to 6:1. _ 
_They help you avoid mercury. Mercury is  a metal found in a lot of seafood. The problem with mercury is that it  accumulates, so there may only be a little mercury in the small fish,  but by the time the big fish eats the medium fish that ate lots of small  fish… a good deal of mercury has built up. The bigger, fatty fish have  the highest levels of omega-3 fats, but also the highest mercury levels.  This makes it hard to eat fatty fish 3-4 times per week, especially for  pregnant women._ 
_Salmon can be expensive (and I’m not a  sardine fan). If you’re watching your budget like I (and many Americans)  am, a $30-40 bottle of fish oil that lasts over a month is cheaper than  $26 per lb salmon 3 times a week._ 

_*Cons*_


_ Quality fish oils can also be expensive. Canned sardines, if you like them, would be a cheaper alternative. _ 
_It may not be effective if you take  certain types of medications. For example, birth control pills can  reduce the triglyceride lowering ability of fish oil, and statins can  negate the effectiveness of fish oil in lowering cholesterol and  reducing heart disease risk.* It may also cause problems in people taking  blood clotting or anti-coagulating medicines. *_ 
_It’s not paleo. For the same reason I  said protein powder wasn’t paleo. That doesn’t mean it’s inherently bad  for you. But if you’re committed to wearing sandals, living in a cave,  and not consuming anything that’s been even remotely processed, clearly  these aren’t for you._


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm in my 70's with a heart murmur (enlarged heart my  entire life)

I take the liquid form...   I buy Carlson Norwegian Fish Oil.  Omega-3 is 1600 mg per teaspoon.. it's lemon flavored and tastes great  to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2015)

I've been using NOW brand liquid lemon flavored Omega 3 fish oil for years now on a daily basis.  It's reasonably priced, available online and in stores from various sellers, high quality, and triglyceride form, which is more natural and more readily bio-available in your system.

  My husband won't take liquid, so I've bought for him the NutriGold softgels, which are more expensive than the NOW brand that I use, but it's also a quality product from a natural triglyceride source.

http://www.nowfoods.com/Omega-3-Fish-Oil-7-fl-oz.htm


*Other Ingredients:*
None.

*Ingredients:*  Natural Omega-3 Fish Oil, Natural Lemon Flavor and Natural Antioxidant Blend (proprietary blend of Rosemary Extract, Ascorbyl Palmitate and Natural Tocopherols).
Contains fish (anchovies, sardines, mackerel). Natural Tocopherols from soy.
Not manufactured with yeast, wheat, gluten, milk, egg, shellfish or tree nut ingredients. Produced in a GMP facility that processes other ingredients containing these allergens.
Those who experience nausea from other fish oil products should find this lemon flavored oil easier to tolerate.
Naturally occurring fatty acids (example) (per serving) (1 tsp)*:
Omega-3 Fatty Acids     1.4 g (1,400 mg)
Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) †     740 mg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) †     460 mg
Other Omega-3 Fatty Acids     200 mg
* subject to natural variability
† As triglyceride forms
Manufactured in a Pharmaceutically licensed facility. 
_Family owned since 1968._
This information current as of *7/15/15 3:35 PM.*









http://www.nutrigold.com/Triglyceride-Omega-3


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been using NOW brand liquid lemon flavored Omega 3 fish oil for years now on a daily basis.  It's reasonably priced, available online and in stores from various sellers, high quality, and triglyceride form, which is more natural and more readily bio-available in your system.
> 
> My husband won't take liquid, so I've bought for him the NutriGold softgels, which are more expensive than the NOW brand that I use, but it's also a quality product from a natural triglyceride source.
> 
> ...



I'll try and locate them first locally before ordering........thank you !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2015)

I buy small bottles of NOW liquid Omega 3 lemon flavored fish oil from my local Natural Grocers (Vitamin Cottage) store, I think places like Whole Foods and Sprouts also sell it, if you have those stores in your area.  Large bottles of the NOW can be bought on Amazon for a lower price than in the stores.  Just checked and Amazon sells the Nutrigold also.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

I get my daily dose from chia seeds.


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I buy small bottles of NOW liquid Omega 3 lemon flavored fish oil from my local Natural Grocers (Vitamin Cottage) store, I think places like Whole Foods and Sprouts also sell it, if you have those stores in your area.  Large bottles of the NOW can be bought on Amazon for a lower price than in the stores.  Just checked and Amazon sells the Nutrigold also.



We have a Sprouts and a Natural Grocers both in town......thanks again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2015)

You're welcome Ike.


----------



## IKE (Jul 10, 2017)

This thread is a little old but I thought it may be of some interest to those who may be interested in an Omega 3 supplement.

For my prescription Omega 3 (Animi 3) I was taking one capsule a day and paying over $350.00 for a six month supply (not covered by Medicare) and it had a lower amount of Omega 3, DHA and EPH than what I'm taking now.

Before switching I did talk it over with my regular MD as well as my cardiologist and they told me that there was absolutely no reason for me not to switch to the Nutri Gold product......they both said the main thing to look for in Omega 3 is to be sure that the product is IFOS 5 Star certified and both doctors recommended a Triglyceride over a Ethyl Ester form, which Nutri Gold is.

My six month supply now costs me $40.00 from Amazon vs $350.00 from the pharmacy.

Thanks again for your help SeaBreeze !


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2017)

Another good source for vitamins and supplements is Swansonvitamins.com.  I've been getting my stuff from them for several years...best price and fast shipping.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the update Ike, good to hear!  I still use the NOW liquid which is also triglyceride form but doesn't have the IFOS rating.  I switched my husband to Krill Oil, because he just wouldn't take any kind of fish oil anymore, didn't like the taste....but we usually have a grilled salmon fillet once a week, so that helps too.

Don, I've used Swanson in the past and agree they do have some good prices and excellent customer service.


----------



## IKE (Dec 9, 2017)

BTT for those that may be interested.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this thread up again. I just started taking Omega3 , my doc suggested it for dry eyes. I sure hope it works !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2017)

I think it helps Toomuchstuff, for my eyes besides the Omega 3 fish oil, I take Lutein with Zeaxanthin, vitamin D3, vitamin B-50 and natural vitamin E.  I still use eye drops daily for lubrication.


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, good bump.  I just recently started taking Omega 3 supps, mainly Carslon Cod Liver Oil.  I think it give about
1000mg for 1 tsp.  Never heard the dry eye thing, but I've had it, due I think to taking BP meds; so we'll see if it helps.
Also take some flaxseed.  I've read 3000-4500 mg is a good total of O3's to take.


----------



## Marko (Dec 27, 2017)

Omega 3 works.
But only in a oil form not the tablet one.
1-2 oil tablets per day are enough.

Omega 3-6-9 is BS.


----------



## IKE (Mar 1, 2018)

Old thread but I thought some may like to read.


----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2018)

IKE said:


> Old thread but I thought some may like to read.



Back up again for those that may be interested.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> Back up again for those that may be interested.



That would be me, Thanks IKE.


----------

